# boar's head costume



## Laurie Strode (Sep 28, 2004)

Are the tusks needing to go inside your mouth? or just on the outside? Wondering if some kind of light clay could work. Have you ever used that crayola clay/foam? When it dries, it is really light.


----------



## Catsjammies (Oct 11, 2004)

The tusks should stick out by the corners of my mouth. I've never used the clay foam, but I'll try it and see if it will work. Thanks.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

What a great idea! They actually did this for the movie A Nightmare On Elm Street 4. But they used a real pig and some poor guy had to have his hand stuck up inside a dead pig for who knows how many hours it took to film that one scene. Turned out to look really great in the movie though. But that was a pig "puppet". I am not sure how to go about doing a costume of that. If it doesn't work you can try a pig puppet thing too. 

"Oh look, another glorious morning. It makes me SICK!" - Winifred Sanderson








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

You could find some of those caveman costume accessories from Party City and undo the necklace with the curved bone shape plastic pieces. They may be small enough to spirit gum to your face, or since theyr'e plastic, stick them out the sides of your mouth. For the dome, you might try paper mache since I can't think of anything you could buy premade. Also with paper mache you can customize the dimensions for your head.


----------

